# Visto/a



## yuri982

Come da oggetto, mi sono sempre chiesto in questi casi quale sia la forma corretta o più esatta.

Grazie.


----------



## pizzi

vedi il thread: Stare vicino/vicina a qualcuno


----------



## yuri982

Ok, l'ho visto, ma non mi sembra che la questione sia identica a quella che chiedo io. Vorrei sapere in questo caso, il participio passato "visto" dev'essere accordato al genere femminile? o rimane invariato in quello maschile anche se a pronunciare la frase è una donna?

Io ho sempre pensato che la forma corretta sia sempre e solo quella che accorda il participio passato sempre al maschile: perché, richiamando l'esempio citato, se accordassi il participio al femminile, invertendo la forma otterrei: "Ieri ho vistA Francesca".

Sbaglio qualcosa nel mio ragionamento?


----------



## jazyk

Sì, e molto.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=286378&highlight=cinese


----------



## yuri982

Quel thread l'avevo già letto, ma non c'è la risposta al mio caso specifico.
Se qualcuno fosse così gentile da rispondermi all'esempio che ho riportato e sul cosa sbaglio nel mio ragionamento, gli sarei molto grato.


----------



## BlueWolf

La versione corretta è "Francesca, ieri ti ho vista".

Il participio passato retto dal verbo avere, a differenza di quello retto dal verbo essere, rispecchia il genere dell'oggetto e solo quando è preceduto da un pronome personale atono.

Pertanto
Francesca, ieri *ti* ho vist*a*.
Francesca, ieri ho vist*o* t*e*.


----------



## yuri982

Grazie di avermi risposto. Sinceramente un po' mi spiazzi perché io ero convinto del contrario, anche perché in diversi giornali o film "importanti", ho spesso trovato la forma che tu giudichi scorretta. Credo quindi che, anche se scorretta, sia accettabile anche la forma: "Francesca, ieri ti ho visto", non pensi?


----------



## jazyk

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4702&ctg_id=93
http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=159&highlight=participio+passato
http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=32&highlight=participio+passato
http://www.locuta.com/vol2.html

Insomma, la concordanza è facoltativa quando il complemento diretto è rappresentato da _mi, ti, ci _e _vi_, e obbligatoria solo alla terza persona singolare (_lo, la_) e plurale (_li, le_) e con la particella _ne_.


----------



## yuri982

Grazie, ora mi è un po' più chiaro. Bisognerebbe comunque indagare sul perché di questa scelta facoltativa.
Io comunque preferisco sempre lasciare il maschile invariato ("Francesca, ieri ti ho vistO) perché, ripeto, analizzando grammaticalmente la frase, sarebbe: "Francesca, ieri io ho vistO te".


----------



## jazyk

> Io comunque preferisco sempre lasciare il maschile invariato ("Francesca, ieri ti ho vistO) perché, ripeto, analizzando grammaticalmente la frase, sarebbe: "Francesca, ieri io ho vistO te".


Ma questa logica è "illogica" : Francesca, ho vistO Raffaella. - Francesca, ho vistO lei. - Francesсa, l'ho vistO?


----------



## yuri982

jazyk said:


> Ma questa logica è "illogica" : Francesca, ho vistO Raffaella. - Francesca, ho vistO lei. - Francesсa, l'ho vistO?




Certo, in questo modo è obbligatorio il femminile, perché nel momento in cui scrivi "la ho vistA" è ovvio che devi porre il participio passato al femminile, perché appunto si accorda con "la", che è di per sé femminile.
Mentre il "te" non ha un genere specifico.

E comunque, se ci pensi, dire "Francesca la ho vistO" non sarebbe del tutto sbagliato in virtù di quel ragionamento che ti facevo.... (Francesca, ho vistO lei).

Meditate gente, meditate


----------



## BlueWolf

yuri982 said:


> Grazie, ora mi è un po' più chiaro. Bisognerebbe comunque indagare sul perché di questa scelta facoltativa.
> Io comunque preferisco sempre lasciare il maschile invariato ("Francesca, ieri ti ho vistO) perché, ripeto, analizzando grammaticalmente la frase, sarebbe: "Francesca, ieri io ho vistO te".



Il perché di questa scelta secondo me esiste ed è logicissimo. Dato che i pronomi personali atoni _lo_ e _la_ non sono più distinguibili quando prendono l'apostrofo il loro genere è spostato sul participio passato:

L*o* mangio
L*a* mangio

L'ho mangiat*o*
L'ho mangiat*a*

Una volta adottato per i pronomi di terza persona il sistema è stato semplicemente ampliato a tutti gli altri pronomi atoni.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io penso che sia da preferire "Francesca, ieri ti ho visto", anche se la seconda opzione non mi sembra errata.


----------



## morgana

Anch'io ho grossi dubbi su questo argomento!

Es: trovo una chiamata persa sul cellulare:
"Ciao, per caso mi hai chiamato?" o "Ciao, per caso mi hai chiamata?" ????


----------



## yuri982

Come detto entrambe le forme sono corrette, tuttavia io  (anche se fossi donna) preferirei dire "Ciao, per caso mi hai chiamato?" = "Ciao, per caso tu hai chiamato me?"


----------



## claudine2006

Sono d'accordo con Bluewolf. La regola dice che se il pronome precede il verbo si concorda con il genere del soggetto.
Nell'uso sono accettate entrambe le forme.


----------



## BlueWolf

claudine2006 said:


> Sono d'accordo con Bluewolf.



Caspita, questa è storica!  

Raga, comunque sono d'accordo che l'uso del maschile per entrambi sia anche accettabile, però non potete giustificare la cosa ribaltando la frase perché _"Ho mangiato la cena e l'ho *apprezzato"_ è sbagliata anche se _"Ho mangiato la cena e ho apprezzato essa"_ è giusta!


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> Caspita, questa è storica!


Comincio a preoccuparmi, sarà almeno la terza volta che accade!!!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Non sono d'accordo. Per me va data la preferenza al genere maschile per quanto possibile, e mi sembra che questa sia la regola tradizionale. Poi, se si vuole, è ammissibile anche la forma concordataria (scusate il neologismo).


----------



## blue_eyed_girlpl

Ciao, 
Potreste aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema, cioe' quale versione e' coretta nella seguente frase: _*Visto/vista* la complessita' della materia, dobbiamo dedicarne molto tempo.
Grazie!_


----------



## chiarel

blue_eyed_girlpl said:


> Ciao,
> Potreste aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema, cioe' quale versione e' coretta nella seguente frase: _*Visto/vista* la complessita' della materia, dobbiamo dedicarne molto tempo._
> _Grazie!_


 
Io direi: _*Vista* la complessita' della materia, dobbiamo dedicar*vi* molto tempo._


----------



## blue_eyed_girlpl

chiarel said:


> Io direi: _*Vista* la complessita' della materia, dobbiamo dedicar*vi* molto tempo._



Ciao Chiarel, 
Grazie della tua risposta.


----------



## tie-break

Penso che si possa dire anche : vist*o* la complessità della materia...

Non so se sia esatto grammaticalmente, ma capita spesso di sentirlo dire


----------



## PaoloMMV

Si dice "visto la penuria di..." o "vista la penuria di..." ?

Vedo ambedue le forme su internet.

Saluti,

Paolo


----------



## marco.cur

Vista la penuria di ...
Ho visto la penuria di ...


----------



## PaoloMMV

Allora si dice: "Vista la penuria di alloggi in centro, ho dovuto trovare una camera in periferia."

Anche in questo contesto, si legge spesso "visto la penuria di alloggi ecc."

Grazie.

P


----------



## Necsus

PaoloMMV said:


> Allora si dice: "Vista la penuria di alloggi in centro, ho dovuto trovare una camera in periferia."


Sì, si tratta di un participio passato assoluto, che in italiano moderno si concorda col nome.


----------



## Passante

Necsus said:


> Sì, si tratta di un participio passato assoluto, che in italiano moderno si concorda col nome.


questo non lo sapevo, infatti mi suona meglio con il femminile anche se non trovavo sbagliato il maschile
per aggiungere qualcosa alla discussione ho trovato quanto segue, che giustificherebbe secondo me la validità di entrambe le forme: 


La *subordinazione implicita* è spesso possibile addirittura quando i  soggetti della principale e della subordinata non coincidono:


*Leggendo*, il tempo passa con facilità
 In questo caso, comunque, _leggendo_ indica il corrispondente di _quando si legge_, dunque un costrutto impersonale, mentre il soggetto della principale è _il tempo_.  Costruzioni con la subordinazione implicita di soggetti in aperto  contrasto tra di loro sono possibili, anche se rari e stilisticamente  più pesanti.


----------



## Necsus

Passante said:


> La *subordinazione implicita* è spesso possibile addirittura quando i soggetti della principale e della subordinata non coincidono:
> 
> 
> *Leggendo*, il tempo passa con facilità


Sì, certo che è possibile. Però l'esempio della tua citazione (nella quale personalmente l'avverbio 'spesso' mi sembra un po' eccessivo) è con il gerundio presente, con il quale non si pone il problema dell'accordo, mentre con il participio passato, che diventa appunto _assoluto_ (absolutus = sciolto), cioè autonomo rispetto alla proposizione principale, con la quale non condivide il soggetto, la scelta va fatta. E l'unica ipotesi per cui non si dovrebbe concordare con il nome a cui si riferisce, possibilità presente nell'italiano arcaico, è che tale participio deriverebbe dall'abbreviazione di un gerundio passato (avendo visto la penuria), ma a tal proposito Serianni nella sua Grammatica [XI,416] dice: "È però un'ipotesi da scartare, dal momento che il gerundio composto non è attestato nella fase più antica dell'italiano, ma si è formato successivamente sul modello degli altri tempi composti con ausiliare e participio passato".


----------



## Passante

Grazie Necsus delle precisazioni, in effetti sottintendevo un avendo visto per quello ho riportato quell'esempio, ma vedo che non è così.


----------



## lollo123

Ciao ,

Tu hai visto a me diventa tu mi hai vista se il complemento di termine e feminile ?

O si dice tu hai visto me ?
Non sono sicura che sia  il compl. di termine , quindi avvisatemi se è sbagliato o se trovate un errore in generale.

Grazie a tutti quelli che mi scrivono


----------



## Necsus

Ciao. In questo caso 'me' è complemento oggetto o diretto, non di termine.
Sull'accordo del participio passato con l'ausiliare _avere _ci sono varie discussioni nel forum, una è questa: CLIC.


----------



## lollo123

se ho capito  bene dal forum 


Necsus said:


> CLIC.


nella frase si può comcordare il participio passato , ma non si deve .
Invece con la , lo, le ecc. si deve .


----------



## Necsus

Sì. Per la grammatica l'accordo è obbligatorio solo con _lo, la, li, le_ (non ecc.), quindi con un oggetto femminile puoi dire 'tu mi hai vist*o*' o 'tu mi hai vist*a*'.
E in altri casi anche 'tu hai visto me'.


----------

